# Confused about Provera?



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm confused.  My doc has prescribed Provera tablets 3 times a day starting on day 5 of my next period.  This he says will prevent me from getting my period for the whole time I'm taking it up until I have laprascopic surgery.  Having read other postings on this site, it appears that Provera brings on a period??  This is not what I want.  Anyone else had to be on Provera so they don't have a period?

Michelle


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Michelle

I havent had provera myself before but i do know of ladies who have

My understanding is that so long as u take the provera u shouldnt in theory have a bleed the bleed normally happens when u stop taking the tablets.

I hope that someone else may be able to give u some additional info

if not why not do a search on the ask a nurse board, if u r unsure how to do it let me know and i will do one for u later!!

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## TraceyTG (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Michelle,

I am on Provera at the moment. I had a laparotomy in April this year and then did a fresh IVF cycle in July which didn't work. It appeared on a scan that another ovian cyst had come back so I was put on Provera 50mg once a day.

I thought that it was meant to stop my periods altogether as well but after being on it for around two weeks my period arrived when it was due. I was about to ring my clinic because I too thought it was meant to stop your period and after looking on the next found stuff about people using it to regulate periods I've now been on it for seven weeks and my next period that was due last week hasn't come - so i've sort of got a foot in both camps.

You can also get break through bleeding which I got with after the first bled - like a very light period for about 10 days.

I haven't enjoyed being on provera and only have 10 days left. Once you stop your period is meant to start in about three days. I will have a FET once i stop teh provera and my next period comes and if that works then the side effects of provera will be worth it.

Good luck and perservere cos I know people who've taken provera and then had good IVF results.

Cheers

Tracey


----------

